# [Help] skin issues (bugs???)



## Chaybug (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello.

My dog is constantly whining and biting/scratching himself.

He has dietary issues that Ive curbed a raw food diet with supplements over. He has a lot of allergies so I assumed allergies = itching. Just now, I was giving him the old belly rub when I noticed what looked like a tick on his lower belly! Immediatly the tweezers came out but the ticket didnt; my dog made a noise of pain and twisted around. Not a tick. I examined closer and noticed multitudes all around his genital area. The soft skin area that is visible. 

Here are photos. I will call the vet as soon as I can to get this looked in to if need be. 

Thank you so much for your help!! My boy is uncomfortable!


----------



## Chaybug (Dec 3, 2014)

Just in case images do not appear, here are links:
http://imgur.com/aNTKkiK
http://imgur.com/8pWaLLf


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Honestly it's hard to tell from the photo. It could just be dirt, or it could be a bug like you said. Better to take him to the vet


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Could they be his nipples? Males have them too, look for a double row well spaced out.

The skin looks dirty but I have noticed that out of control allergies do that to the skin. Once he is feeling better his skin may lose all the dark flecks.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Nipple. Lots of people make that mistake .

Or, if it's not in the right place for a nipple, it may be a mole/skin tab/etc. If you're concerned it never hurts to have the vet take a look.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I've seen this with a sheltie I groomed, his skin would get dry and flake in large chunks, and these dark spots were all over his belly. I also found a tumor while grooming him. The vet will prescribe a cream for his skin if it's the same thing the sheltie had - I would bring him in.

(the bigger dark flecks are nipples)


----------



## Chaybug (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you all for the responses. 
They are not his nipples (nor dirt hehe). If you notice: the skin is swollen around the dark spot. Touching them makes him irritable; one of the dots is directly on the side of his penis and the one with multiple flecks is on the skin next to it. None are in place of where male dogs have nipples. He scratches and bites at them, his tail, his thigh. All the same areas. I've checked the other locations many times before but could not find anything. He has a double layer coat so it is a bit difficult to find.


----------



## Chaybug (Dec 3, 2014)

If anyone thinks of more things, please reply  in the meantime, I will be making an appointment to see the vet if not today, Friday. I'll respond here what it is and what they prescribe for it (I'm wondering what cream it was they you mentioned) after he gets checked out. Thanks again!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I was never given the name of the cream, just informed that he'd been prescribed one when I told the owners of my concerns.


----------



## Chaybug (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes he has lots of those flecks all around his skin. He constantly is scratching all over. Very bad allergies. He's taking a supplement to ease all of that and its helped clear it up very slightly but not to the degree it needs to be. I'm thinking these are related to that condition? Is that a possibility? 
I will say this just to clarify: in both photos, if you look closely, you can see where the penis is. I took photos of the ones closest for that reason - yes, there are more across the soft skin area. I can and will post an "overview" photo when I am home in a few hours for you all to see. The large dots with black in them are all randomly scattered, not in a row as nipples are.
Hope this helps you guys help me!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Unfortunately, what you really need is a vet. I don't think those are bugs. I think they're probably moles, and they look swollen from his itching and general inflammation. Has he seen the vet for allergies? Have you tried Zyrtec, had a panel done, have you switched to fragrance free detergent, fabric softener, etc.?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Chaybug said:


> Yes he has lots of those flecks all around his skin. He constantly is scratching all over. Very bad allergies. He's taking a supplement to ease all of that and its helped clear it up very slightly but not to the degree it needs to be. I'm thinking these are related to that condition? Is that a possibility?
> I will say this just to clarify: in both photos, if you look closely, you can see where the penis is. I took photos of the ones closest for that reason - yes, there are more across the soft skin area. I can and will post an "overview" photo when I am home in a few hours for you all to see. The large dots with black in them are all randomly scattered, not in a row as nipples are.
> Hope this helps you guys help me!


My guy has horrible allergies (wears a medic-alert tag) and I've never seen his skin develop black spec's like that.


----------



## Chaybug (Dec 3, 2014)

I took my boy to the vet Wednesday afternoon and was given a one week dose of Simplicef. She informed me the dots on his underside were not serious and they looked to be bacteria spots.


----------

